
Blind Injustice - midef
https://www.superhighway98.com/injustice
======
easterncalculus
Police overreach is a real problem, but writing about how Racism isn't the
root of the problem and posting it right now is pretty tone deaf.

------
Johnjonjoan
It is the root. It's just it's the racism 50+ years ago not the racism today
that's the real problem. Until we address the economic advantages white people
had back then and have today due to it we wont solve racism. Are we really
just supposed to get rid of it today and then say "time to catch up"? I hope
not.

~~~
president
Based on what you're saying, it's not a race issue then, it's an economic one?
Were there not other races that were poor 50+ years ago?

~~~
Johnjonjoan
Yes I think it the economic issue has eclipsed the race issue due to the
strides we've made against racism in modern times (of which there is still
much to do).

I find it very hard to talk about this issue concisely but I'll try. Other
races were poor 50+ years ago just as they are today and I believe these poor
people suffer many of the disadvantages many African Americans suffer because
they are indeed the same.

Edit: that wasn't very concise it seems after rereading it. I failed to
mention that I don't think any other race (in the US) has been as totally
economically disenfranchised as African Americans were and that is why this is
predominantly an issue that affects African Americans.

